# 6 strain grow



## swiftgt (May 3, 2009)

hay friends 
i thought it was time to start a new g.j for my new up and comming crop,
these are 

from nirvana seeds
bubblishious
ak 48
big bud x northen lights
white rhino

and fromkc and doap seeds
kc - 36
skunk x haze

i will add pics soon!


----------



## hydrotoker (May 3, 2009)

Good luck with your grow. I also have some big bud x Northern Light seeds from Nirvana. Will be keeping a close eye on your journal


----------



## swiftgt (May 3, 2009)

that was very fast!
yea my northn lights x bigbud's are about the slowest of all my strains so far,
but im sure they will pick up then they hit there flowering strech,


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 3, 2009)

Hey swift, another journal eh? Sounds good to me! A six strain grow should be very interesting to watch .


----------



## Locked (May 3, 2009)

Hey Swift... I see you like to waste no time between grows.... I got the same itch... My seeds from dope seeds.com are on their way... just got an email from them...between the 2 of us we shld be covering 12 strains.... 
Good luck with the grow...look forward to the pics to come...


----------



## swiftgt (May 3, 2009)

yea well i will be ending my other grow j when those 2 sativa are finished and thats in about 2-4 weeks i guess!


----------



## Locked (May 3, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> yea well i will be ending my other grow j when those 2 sativa are finished and thats in about 2-4 weeks i guess!



Well that's when my attic Dutch Dope and my autos shld be done... so we shld be starting our journals around the same time...there will be lots of sweet pics posted between the two of us...it will be sweet...


----------



## cannabis037 (May 3, 2009)

good luck, i'll be watching for sure.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 3, 2009)

I am subscribed. I have some Nirvana BBxNL sitting in a drawer. I was just waiting to see how they turned out for someone else before popping em.


----------



## swiftgt (May 5, 2009)

hay guys 
ok ive only 3 plants left to clone,
and they all seem to be the nl x bb , its the slowest grower so far,
its leaves streach up makeing it seem alot taller then it is!
some of the cuttings are showing signs of root growth,
ill have some pics up in a few hours,
when the lights go back on,


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2009)

Sweet Swift... look forward to some pics...


----------



## swiftgt (May 6, 2009)

what up my friends!
i hope everyone is well today?
here is a few pics of the 6 strain grow,
about time!

pic 1, my cloners, most of which have started to show roots!
pic 2, is of my nl x bb by nirvana
pic 3, is of my 6 strains all veging at the moment
pic 4, is of my kc brains, kc 36
pic 5, is of my bubblishious by nirvana

hope you like the pics!
most of them are on day 40 today!


----------



## Locked (May 6, 2009)

Just checkin in and taking a peep via blackberry from work...looking real good my friend...nice and green...I hope my seeds come soon so I can get a multi strain grow going as well...
Here is some green mojo for you.....


----------



## lordhighlama (May 6, 2009)

just checking in and subscribing, looks like this will be a fun grow!


----------



## swiftgt (May 6, 2009)

thanks for popen in during work hamster!
thanks for the mojo!
and lama, good to see you, your very welcome.
yep its been a good grow so far, with all my plants nice and healthy
and strong, now which ones will become males,? 
place bets now!


----------



## Newbud (May 6, 2009)

:watchplant: SUBCRIBED:

Ya big show off :laugh: 

Too stoned to make a worthy contribution right now :rofl: 



*MOJO*


----------



## lordhighlama (May 6, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Too stoned to make a worthy contribution right now :rofl:


 

what's new...  jk


----------



## Newbud (May 6, 2009)

Too true lol


----------



## swiftgt (May 6, 2009)

what up guys!
too stoned eh,i didnt know you could get too stoned!


----------



## Newbud (May 6, 2009)

Oh we need to meet lol


----------



## swiftgt (May 6, 2009)

ha,
push it to the limmit eh!


----------



## swiftgt (May 7, 2009)

hay guys,
i was out checking out my grow there,
looks like its comming on well, with every plant doing quite well!
i poped off the lid of my cloner to take a peek, and
roots! yeaeeeeeee! 3 of my cuttings have taken root, crazy i only checked then out less then 10 hours ago and ive got nearly 2cm of root growth!
crazy!
so im quite happy now, im all on track now and i just have to wait it out till my clones show sex, come on females!
ok ive got 16 cuttings to sex place bets now to how many females ill get,
i guess 10!


----------



## cannabis037 (May 8, 2009)

damn swiftgt best of luck for you! i know theyre females. i feel it! hahaha.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 8, 2009)

well since you had some tough luck with some of your germ'd beans I'm gonna guess they make it up to you with 12 females.


----------



## swiftgt (May 8, 2009)

ha, i like your positive attatude lama,
i checked out my bbbler this morning, 
more roots! yeaee!
so maybe in 10 days or so ill see some sexing gong down!
i took my last cuttings today, all 16 plants cut and in the bubbler!
and all looking happy, so far!
as for the rest of the veging plants,
there doing quite well,still rocketing growth, for soil,
i still havent planted outside, but i think ill wait untill there sexed as i dont think theres any point planting males outside!


----------



## lordhighlama (May 8, 2009)

ya no need to get impatient now.  Just wait till those sexy ladies start showing their stuff! :hubba:


----------



## swiftgt (May 8, 2009)

yea i think ive been waiting round long enough so i started another grow!

as for these babys,
here is a few pics's
i can see the growth difference every day!
heres some pics of the clones and my veg babys!:hubba:


----------



## Locked (May 8, 2009)

Lookin good Swift... love the roots...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 9, 2009)

Great looking plants. Lots of roots! That looks like one big 90 degree angle slice on your second picture. Great stuff.


----------



## swiftgt (May 11, 2009)

hay guys 
here are some pics of the clones,
there looking good today,
my bubblishious is the fastest clone,:hubba: 
the skunk x haze is my fastest strain on my veg shelf!
i didnt get around to watering my plants later then i wanted to, and my kc 36 was a little underwatered!
hope you like the pics!


----------



## swiftgt (May 12, 2009)

hi guys 
just a quick update,
all my clones are doing well except 1, my nl x big bud,
the stem went to mush, strange as none of the others did,
i guess ill have to take another cutting of it!
and the veg plants are doing well enough,
had to move the lights up again today, there about 2foot high and over 45 days old !


----------



## swiftgt (May 13, 2009)

hay guys,
ok so these guys are comming on well enough, one of my plants looks like it got a bit nute burned,i ran alittle phed water through it to flush it.
and i think it was because i think moisture got into my ec metre and it started to give me the wrong reading!
so i have left it open above a rad to dry the inside of it out!
here are some pics
pic 1 is of my dodgy nute burn leaf
pic 2and 3 is of my veg shelf
pic 4 is of my kc 36, nice plant!
and 5 is of my clones roots!
hope you like them!


----------



## swiftgt (May 16, 2009)

hay guys 
i thought i would post some pics of what i got in the hydro shop
i got sensi grow 2part 4L,by advanced nutes, ec test liquid,supertrive,and 1L of acid,
and of the seeds i got,
10 auto snow ryder
10 auto short stuff
5 blue himalaya
6 dna la confidential fem
i have started some of the autos and 1 la c seed,
and a pic of my nirvana bubblish and my week nirvana ak48
enjoy


----------



## Newbud (May 17, 2009)

Are you doin all seeds at once? Would look nice lol.
I got the same ph pen, they spot on man, i calibrate it once a month and i dont think i've had to adjust it yet, maybee once or sumet.

How much are the cheap ec pens if thats what the yellow one is?


----------



## swiftgt (May 17, 2009)

hey new bud,
yea its very good for a cheap ph pen,
the ec metre is a milwalkae c610 ec pen, it cost me 65 quid
but you can get one much cheaper here
http://www.eseasongear.com/hydroponics.html
i like this one, its a ppm metre,
http://www.eseasongear.com/hainprpotdsm.html
i got a bit of moisture in my metre and its gone mad, but im sure it will be ok when it drys,


----------



## cannabis037 (May 17, 2009)

la confidential is one good smoke. pretty stoked to see what happens! oh and looks like you got the cloning process 100% down, hope i can get good as you are soon because i want to breed later on. lol.


----------



## swiftgt (May 18, 2009)

hey man
yea the la c is a top strain! 
yea i have the cloning down fairly well, but i have two strains that just wont root, nl x big bud and white rhino, so i have started to flower them.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 18, 2009)

Nice nice, can't wait to see some budding action going on! . I've heard good things about LA C.


----------



## Locked (May 18, 2009)

It seems LA C is the strain to get... everyone has nothing but good words about it...  gonna hve to grow it and some Chocolope after the summer...
Keep it green Swift... I finished my auto tent grow... 494.5 wet grams total for 5 plants... my closet is full of hanging goodness...


----------



## swiftgt (May 18, 2009)

hay ham man,
i was over at your g.j there,
nice work harvesting those auto monsters!
yea i tryed the la c in the dam, very nice indeed, 
so i though i would try it out!
i poped 1 bean so far, i dont have a whole lot of space,
i started to flower the strains that wouldnt root, and im germing my new seeds on a second shelf closer to the lights,
i need my clones to sex!
heres a pic of my packed veg shelf!


----------



## stonedrone (May 18, 2009)

Are you going to have another six strains grow?


----------



## lordhighlama (May 19, 2009)

holy cow swift... it's like attack of the ganga plants on that shelf.  
Looking great though!


----------



## swiftgt (May 19, 2009)

well i have another 4 strains poping  up right now,
3 auto and 1 indica strain,
so i might start a new auto g.j soon,
as for the veg shelf, i moved some of the plants out of there and into the flower room,just my nl x big bud and white rhino,
the la .c is popping its head above the soil and most of my auto strains are also up, 
ive ordered some new stuff for my grow room,
im getting 4 400w 
33 square metres of mylar, for $12(a good buy indeed!)
a ruck fan 280m/hour and carbon filter
2 200w eco lite 6400kcfl's
3 e40+reflectors
and a vac sealer!


----------



## Locked (May 19, 2009)

Damn brother... you are going on another shopping spree... sweet pkups...
I hope you start that auto GJ soon... looking forward to seeing those babies grow...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 19, 2009)

Wow! Sounds like someone got paid haha. Can't wait untill you set it all up.


----------



## swiftgt (May 19, 2009)

yea you could say that mental,lol
i cant wait to get the bits myself!
ill have much more peice of mind when i have a carbon filter in there!
and ill have enough mylar to cover everything in the grow room!expept the plants!
ill have the autos running on the bottom shelf, below my veg shelf,
its about 2 and 1/2 foot high so should be just enough for my autos
i think ill breed them this time so i can have a few seeds!
 im gona go with 1 200w 6400k cfl and
 1 x 150w 6400k cfl
and change them for a 400w hps for the last 2-3 weeks,
and i think ill use the new super special bio in-riched soil for this auto grow,
and ill put the soil to the test with 2-4 in inriched soil and 2/4 in normal soil with the same conditions, and see what the results are!
should be an intresting grow!
im not sure what to call the new g.j ,
any ideas guys?


----------



## lordhighlama (May 20, 2009)

man swift you are an animal!
You must have some serious mutitasking skills.


You could call the new journal...  

swifts (got his hands full) auto's    :laugh:


----------



## swiftgt (May 20, 2009)

thanks lama,
but i just have a bit of time on my hands!!
well if i dont get any better ideas i just might call it that!

as for the plants,
they are all looking well enough today,
i think one of my kc 36 clones tryed to flash its wang at me today!
and if it does turn out to be a wang, it will be out the door so fast!! 
today is watering day, i water every 2 days or so,
today in gave my mothers about 800ppm of nutes, and they seem to like it!
the clones are not that far away from sexing, i think by next week they should be all sexed,
the other plants are loving the extra space since i moved the non rooting plants into my flower room!
heres some pics for you guys!

first pic is of my veg shelf with added seedlings!
the second pic is of my big bud mother, lookin good!
pic 3 is of under my veg shelf, where im going to start my auto grow,
after a bit of cleaning up and some mylar,it should be perfect!
pic 4 is a better pic of the veg shelf/new auto area,
and pic 5 is of my super freaky haze x skunk branch, its growing crazy,
has anyone seen anything like this?not worryed just looks weird! 


anyway hope you guys liked the pics!


----------



## Pothead420 (May 21, 2009)

looking good bro :hubba: nice line-up of strains


----------



## swiftgt (May 21, 2009)

hey guys,
i was out in my grow room today,
and my clones have started to flower,:dancing:

my bubblish no 1 is a female! its the bigest one of them all!
great bushey growth, this is deff a keeper so far!
i repotted its clone, and put it back into my veg room i think ill put it outside in a few weeks,

my bubblish no 2 is a male 
but it is a fantastic grower, i was surprised it turned male on me,
ill be keeping its pollen for breeding projects later,

i have two male kc 36's and 1 female and one still to be sexed,
the female is good and strong, looks like it will make a good mother,
one of the male kc 36 is a monster it looks like another good stud!

the rest of the plants are not developed enough to sex,
maybe in a few days,

the mother plants are well up and ready to give loads of cuts,
just have to wait untill i have all my strains sexed before i take my cuts! 
i put the male clones into a plastic bag sealed at the bottom but air holes at the top,and put them back into the bubbler,
 to let it develop a bit more,
and the plants they turnedout to be males have been put into my flower room, but just for a week or so,
just before they start to put out balls!


----------



## Pothead420 (May 25, 2009)

your plan sounds good!  JMO but an easier way to collect the pollen is to take 1 or 2 clones from the tops of your best male about 12" clones with 5-8 nodes is good. use the best male if you want short tight plants. then use the male that has tigthest nodes thats how you start your selective backrosses. but let it flower for a week or so let it build up a little. then clone the tops of the plant your using. put them in a cup of water under some fluros for the same 12/12 light period.
or i have even just put it on a window sill and within another week or 2 there yellow and dropping lots of pollen. i either put tin foil around the base or i got the good lids for my net pots that work well upside down and i collect all the pollen and use a small paint brush to polly lower buds. but as soon as i take the male clones i dispose of the rest of the male. this way there's less chance of accidental pollination. i usually do this on the other side of the house. and when i polly i take the fem i want take it across the house to polly it with the collected pollen. i usually polly a few 3-5 lower branches let it stay there for a few hours then i spray it with water to try and get off extra pollen let it dry and put it in the room to flower. that way i never cross pollinate. and i get about 100 seeds from a few branches and still have most of the bud to burn.


----------



## swiftgt (May 25, 2009)

sounds like a good method pothead, thanks for the info,
i was planning to let the best males get close to flowering then take them out of the grow room and put them outside for 12 hours then put them in a drak room, why do you suggest taking a big cutting of the male instrd of just flowering the whole plant, less chance of unwanted pollenation?

right today they plants are going well, i dumped my crapy males and i have kept 1 male kc 36 and 1 bubblish male, both are real good, for males!
the rest of the clones are still sexing, i still have 3 skunk x haze clones to sex, but i was expecting the sativa strains to take longer to sex!


----------



## Pothead420 (May 26, 2009)

ya its basically just safer less of a chance to cross pollinate.
you can either take the clone like i do. or sometimes i take the whole plant trim up all the bottom of the plant leaving the top 8-10 nodes to give you some pollen.


----------



## swiftgt (May 27, 2009)

hey guys
so i hope you all have been well, 

ok so i was hard at work on these 6 strains 
so far all have sexed except the skunk x haze (no suprise there!)
and out of the 18 i germed 15 have sexed and 11 where fem,
so i did very well this time!
so i made clones of all my strong fem mothers,
with about 10 cuts from the bubbllish alone!
i think i took about 25 or so,
i took cuttings mainly because the mothers where getting out of control
and way too high for my veg shelf!
so i cut them down to size!
now my skunk x haze towers above all the others!
so here is some pics i took today,

the first three pics are of my mothers before i took cuts,
look at the third pic notice the perfect weed leaf shadow!

pic 4 and 5 is of the clones left in my bubbler, you can see the 3 skunk x haze in there, nice and big!

pic 6 7 are of my two males bubblish and kc-36 in pic 7 you can see my male kc-36 up[ close,i will be using these for breeding,
pic 8 you can see one of my ak mothers in front and my skunk x haze mother in the back,

and in the last  pic you can see my big bud mother showing pre flowers

so what you guys think!


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (May 28, 2009)

Interesting on what someone can do with a tiny space



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38577&goto=newpost


----------



## lordhighlama (May 28, 2009)

what do I think...
I think your the man.
I just hope when the time comes my cloning skills are half of what yours are!
and didn't I say something like 12 of them were gonna be fem.  
One off isn't to bad for a lama!


----------



## swiftgt (May 28, 2009)

hey guys,

thanks darth, 
yea i have every thing nicely packed in dont i,
well if you think that is good, 
make sure you pop back and see what it looks like with my veg shelf 100% full + autos and all my flowering plants!
its gona be crazy
the flower room is about 6x6foot and the veg shelf is about 6x2 foot and about 4foot high, i also have a shelf below thats 6 x 2foot and 2just over 2 foot height about right for some autos!

hey lama
thanks man,
im sure you will get the hang and soon master cloning, it just takes getting used to seeing what to expect,actually doing it is super easy!
yea your where only one off! well done, 
you'll have to pop over to me to collect your special mystery prize!

i wasd out today checking up,
i started to super crop the white rhinos and nl x big bud's i have in my
flower room,
it will take them a while to recover but i think it should maxamize my grow potential in a small grow space,


----------



## Newbud (May 28, 2009)

I got a number if you want some help with the cloning adiction, i been getting help and i havnt cloned any for a few weeks now lol.
Looks like you been keeping busy man, looks good.

You got way too many strains goin, i'd of mixed em all up by now lol


----------



## lordhighlama (May 28, 2009)

with all those strains going you should put some money into masking tape and sharpie stocks lol

Mystery prize huh...
as long as it's not like mystery meat I guess it should be alright.


----------



## Newbud (May 28, 2009)

:spit:


----------



## swiftgt (May 28, 2009)

whats up,

hey newbud,
yea its getting bad isnt it!
well im running out of room so it has so stop somewhere doesnt it?
im going to be starting to use co2 with my crops,
due to the high temps ive been getting lately i was thinking about how to cool the room, 
but if i use co2 i can use the hotter room to my advantage, as co2 works better at higher temps, arount 90f 32c, which is where my temps are at when i seal my room, perfect for co2!,
i just need a reg, im thinking of using a solinoide off a car nos system, i have laying around,
and set it up to work on a timer,

hey lama 
no, not mystery meat!
lol.


----------



## Newbud (May 28, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> whats up,
> 
> hey newbud,
> yea its getting bad isnt it!
> ...


 
You'd think so wouldn't ya but i keep ending up using a little more of the room or " i'll just use this wardrobe for a day or two" which quickly changes to being another room lol.

Lets just say that i can be a little paranoid and i got enough plants at the mo to make me real nervous lol


----------



## Newbud (May 28, 2009)

Nos systems sounds like it'll work. 
Do the plants not suffer any heat stress at the higher temps then?
Think i'll stick to lower temps and good airflow for now


----------



## swiftgt (May 29, 2009)

hey newbud,
oh i think ill be starying within the confines my grow shelf!
we'll see though!
as for the higher temps, plants respond to co2 better at higer temps,
around 30-32c
i bought a small co2 reg and im going to fit the nos solinoide to the reg,
then im going to switch my 12v dc supply from  a timer,
i have these laying around so i thought id put them together to save quite a bit!


----------



## Locked (May 29, 2009)

Hey Swift... hve you used CO2 before? Just wondering how big a benefit it can be... I am going to purchase those 2 pens tonight online at that site you gve me...the ph pen and the other one that measures nutes...


----------



## lordhighlama (May 29, 2009)

co2 huh...  that will be fun to see.
I will be dealing with high summer heat real soon
but I think I'm going to head down the ac road myself


----------



## Pothead420 (May 30, 2009)

plants are looking great :hubba:
sounds like you got good conditions for using Co2! 
and the cylinoid setup sounds like it will work. but will you need a AC to DC converter for it


----------



## swiftgt (May 30, 2009)

whats up, 

hey hamster,
no i havent used co2 brfore, but theres a first time for everything!
i have been using it for the last two days now,
and i am actualy very surprised with the results,
my grow room temps are 32c at the moment,
if my bud was in there with out the co2 im sure they would be very happy!
but there loving it, my two sativas have thrown out loads of new bud shoots,
they look healthyer then ever, even with 32c! my rh is about 45%
at the moment im releasing the gas old school style,
i have a tube connected to the valve and i just crack the valve for a few sec a few times a day,
i have my extractor working at half speed, and my large room fan 
on full power,
also the room is sealed apart for my cool air inlet,
i will be getting a reg for the bottle soon,
ill put the solinode on then and connect it to my 12v dc supply.
then plug that into a timer! 
that should save about $150 yeaa !

hey lama
this seems to be a great way to deal with temps,
and its got to be cheaper then going ac?
a 20lb bottle should last 3months or so,
and are not expensive to fill,about $30 or so
but you might have to buy a tank $80 
a reg with a timer and solinode and hose about $150
so for $260 investment, you can get 3 months of high temps, before refilling
but the best part is your bud ill grow 30%-40% better, 
that has to be cheaper then buying an ac and running it

i would recommend co2 to anyone who is serious about growing weed,
who grows in an area that can be sealed, no spraying it in your attic! 
and if you have a room that you have to cool all the time,
if you have to heat your grow room most of the time, get a gas burner,
ill try to get some pics of the new growth soon.


----------



## swiftgt (May 30, 2009)

hey guys

i was just out in my grow room,
tidying up before the lights went off,
every thing is looking good,
as you can see from the first 3 pics, the clones i repotted are looking good,

pics 5 and 6 are of my clones in the bubbler,
the skunk x haze are the 3 tallest in there, and the rest are bubblish clones!
all looking healthy enough,
as you can see my temps at the time i took the pic,33c and 46%rh
nice and high!
hes going out tomoro, and has about 2-3 days till flowering,
pic 6 you can see i have started to supercrop my white rhino,
pic 7 you can see i supercroped my skunk x haze,
pic 8 you can see this clone i made with what was basicly a stick!
it shows you how little is needed to make a clone! 
hope you guys like the pics,
oh and check my first g.j 
i have the pics of the new growth by using co2,:hubba: 
oh and to read about my little mishap


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 30, 2009)

I run CO2 at 88 degrees with no heat stress at all. I have to use here because my room is sealed and has 4800w of hps in it.


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 5, 2009)

looking good bro :hubba:


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 5, 2009)

hey guys,
so i have 10 plants outside now,
i went to check on them today,
they where looking fairly good,
i think 1 or 2 are suffering a little nute burn as i may have added a tiny bit too much slow release nitrogen, do'h
but there doing ok,
as i said these g.j will prob be my last as im planing to move,
anyway here are some pics of the outdoor crops!


----------



## Newbud (Jun 5, 2009)

Surely you can do more once you move?


----------



## Locked (Jun 6, 2009)

Looking pretty good Swift... I am going out today to plant my 3 bag seeders... been busy with work the last cpl weeks...  I got my 2 test pens and ordered a 600w HPS and an inline fan 265 cfm...the fan was only 99 bucks with free shipping on ebay...bulb was 29.99...


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 6, 2009)

looking good they will come around pretty fast.


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 8, 2009)

hey guys,
i went for a watering trip today,
brought a backpack lined with trash bags and filled with water,
and added nutes,epson salts and ph'd the water,
they are getting good sun from 10 am till 7pm and shade for the rest,
they seem to be looking well today,
some show good growth for these outside temps,
i have good shelter for them so they dont get battered by strong storms,
which we had for a few days,
i have a few white rhino plants in my flower room now,
there only about 2 foot high and are super croped,starting to flower nicely.
i had a few kc 36 cuttings root for me in 3 days,
the fastest time i have ever got cuts to root,nice.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 8, 2009)

Lookin great over there swift. 3 days to root some clones! Wow, that's certainly a time saver. Those white rhino plants should turn out awsome :aok: . Your outdoor spot looks like such an awsome spot to grow. Wish I had a spot that got that much light!


----------



## 420benny (Jun 9, 2009)

so, swift! What do you do with all your spare time? Got any cool hobbies??:rofl: :banana: :yay:


----------



## cannabis037 (Jun 9, 2009)

im with what mental said. its really nice to grow plants outside naturally with no space constraint and whatnot. im anticipating to see how beautiful they turn out! best of luck swiftgt im watching


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 9, 2009)

hey guys

thanks mental, yea i was surprised how fast the white rhino starded to develop, it should be a good oz+ of smoke soon!
it a good spot alright, great light most of the day and good soil,
and very hidden.

ha yea im not doing as much as id like to benny!
i still have time to kill!

thanks  cannabis 037, yea i hope they turn out well, this is my first compleatly out door grow, im alittle worryed about nasty green fly and mould when they flower, its going to be a challenging grow,


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 9, 2009)

got lots going on but everything looks good :hubba:
keep up the good work bro  wait till you see the taste difference between and indoor plant and outdoor of the same strain. for some reason you get some sweet odors/flavours that you just cannot get indoors


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 15, 2009)

whats up people!

so i have made a heap of cuts of my kc 36, ak48, bubblish,all have rooted fine for me,
i also germed the rest of my autos,
i have about 18 comming soon!
i also put my autos that are about a month outside,
real easy to hide!
and seem to be doing well!
my outdoor grow is going well, ill have some pics tomoro of them,
heres some pics of my white rhino and slunk x haze clones in flower,
and my autos nicely hidden away!


----------



## Locked (Jun 15, 2009)

Outside autos... I love it Swift... My outdoor spot is ok for lowly bagseed but I wld be afraid to put something good like autos out there...very cool that you hve a spot good enough to do that...can't wait for the pics


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 18, 2009)

time for an update,

well there going fine lately,
i put in another 250w enviro lite in the veg shelf,
now iv got 2 x 200w 1 x 250w and 2 x 26w tubes,
thats gota speed up those veg times and get me nicer bigger plants to make clones from,
the white rhino is flowering nicely inside,
i pollenated one of my kc 36 clones with my best kc36 male,
it should yeild about 15-30seeds!
heres some pics!


----------



## 420benny (Jun 18, 2009)

Howdy swift! That first pic looks like a butt. I love it. They are looking good.


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 21, 2009)

hey benney,
Ha my friend said it looked like a butt too!
yea there comming on nicely,
i did quite abit of training on them lately,
i took a load of cuttings today and when thery root im gona sex them,


----------



## Locked (Jun 21, 2009)

Looking good my friend... nice and green just the way we like it....Your WR is lookin nice and icky sticky....shld be some kick *** smoke


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 24, 2009)

hey hamster,
yea that white rhino is some real tasty stuff,
i have two plants of it flowering now in 3gal pots,
the buds smell real tasty but cant quite put my finger on the smell, very fruty indeed!
in the first two pics you can see my white rhino,

in the third pic you can see my skunk x haze cut in flower,
its comming on well, i kept the two fem cuts of it i flowered in the bubbler and potted them,

in the forth pic you can see one of many clones i have in veg now,
that one is a bubblish,
im going to veg them to abit over a foot do abit of training and flower them,
hope you guys like the pics!:hubba:


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 26, 2009)

whats up guys,

well these strains have been getting on well,
the bubblish clones and kc clones are quite big,
i have 2 kc cuts in my bubbler flowering,
i pollyed one of the kc cuts and the seeds are comming along nicely,
i also pollyed the lower branches of one of my white rhinos,
with a great kc male,its going to be intresting, i have alot of selective pollying to do in the comming weeks, 
its going to be fun!


----------



## ishnish (Jun 26, 2009)

:48:
Looking good!
can't wait to do some breeding myself someday


----------



## Locked (Jun 26, 2009)

You are like a mad scientist in a lab creating new life...  You gotta love it


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 26, 2009)

thanks guys,

yea im enjoying the cross breading so far,
the seeds on one kc 36 cut have devloped to nearly full size in 2weeks,
there crazy fast!
ill try and get some pics of them abit later today,


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 28, 2009)

ok guys so 
i cut down the sativa to make room for some new plants to flower,
(more on that in my sativa g.j)
i moved my bubbler back into the veg room and now im doing the oppisate of what i was doing before, i made loads of cuts but this time im moving the mothers into flower and keeping the clones as mothers to save a serious amount of room!
i repotted most of the plants i put in the flower room, 
im kinda excided now, 
i have abit more room, and i have a load of plants in flower! the possabilitys are endless! 
im gona make a crapload of cuts and maybe pop some more seeds!
i want some good males to make some crosses with, 
for some reason im haveing amazeing luck with my fem to male ratio, 
around 4/5 are fems every time! but i get crappy males,
oh well i guess you cant allways have everything!
heres some pics!
here you can see my white rhino and its supper tasty looking trichs!
it smells like the tastyest weed ive smellt in a while! and a few friends have commented on how tastey it smells too!
cant wait to try it out!:hubba: 

in the second pic you can see an ak48 clone on the left and  a skunk x haze clone on the right, also you can see my temp and rh in that pic too!

in the third pic 
you can now see my new setup, i put a large sheet of wood on top of some 8gal upturned pots to make a platform,
works well and i can store all my nutes safely under the platform!
also you can see my de-hume, keeping the rh at 66%!

in the forth pic you can see more of the plants i put into flower, theres quite a few of them, they all look real good, i moved the lights so get them closer to the plants,

the 5th pic is off my other white rhino i repotted it after this pic,

the last pic  is of another angle of my new flower setup!
in the last pic


----------



## Locked (Jun 28, 2009)

Mmmmm... I love when they start getting all sugar coated... looking good Swift...


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 29, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> time for an update,
> well there going fine lately,
> i put in another 250w enviro lite in the veg shelf,
> now iv got 2 x 200w 1 x 250w and 2 x 26w tubes,
> ...



looking good bro. :hubba:  
what happened to the plant in the first pic whats that crazy growth on the plant in post #84


----------



## swiftgt (Jul 4, 2009)

whats up guys,

thanks ham man, yea there starting to get frosty! and smell fantastic,

as for that crazy growth pothead,
it was where i bent the stem over to get an evan canopy, looks like a butt!


----------

